# Been bit by the IVER bug



## ZE52414 (Jan 31, 2018)

Well im obsessed. Something about ivers. Can’t get enough. When the weather warms up I’ll role them outside so I can get some better shots. Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 31, 2018)

No such thing as an Iver Bug......never seen one


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 31, 2018)

You're putting some nice rides in your stable my friend!  keep up the good work!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 31, 2018)

I've got a cherry camp fire girls that would look great with your Blue Men's if you're so inclined! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 31, 2018)

I'd say you've been bit pretty dang severely, nice bikes buddy.


----------



## stoney (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice looking bikes. Love the fender ornament on the black one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Great looking group of IJs. Not bikes you want to chase parts for as they probably have more proprietary parts than any other make. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handyman (Jan 31, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 746453 View attachment 746454 View attachment 746455 View attachment 746456 View attachment 746457 View attachment 746458 View attachment 746459 View attachment 746460 Well im obsessed. Something about ivers. Can’t get enough. When the weather warms up I’ll role them outside so I can get some better shots. Hope you guys enjoy.



Those are great looking Ivers ZE52414, from my point of view, you got bitten by the right bug!  Keep up the search, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 31, 2018)

Your blue nontank was one of my first 5 bikes.  It's been all over the US since then.  The seat and rims were near perfect but have been replaced over the years.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you all for the kind words. I wouldn’t mind adding a truss frame to the collection if anyone has one hanging around.


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice trio.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 1, 2018)

just makes want to get up and ride one of those puppy's....


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 2, 2018)

Did some wheel swapping tonight. Put the nice restored wood/clads on the new iver. The pins match and they look killer. Even pedaled it around the basement. The wife thought I was crazy. Whatcha guys think


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 2, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 747496 View attachment 747497 Did some wheel swapping tonight. Put the nice restored wood/clads on the new iver. The pins match and they look killer. Even pedaled it around the basement. The wife thought I was crazy. Whatcha guys think



You have my blessing.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 2, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> You have my blessing.



That’s what I was going for Rusty Thanks buddy!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 2, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> That’s what I was going for Rusty Thanks buddy!!



Looking good, now how long you gonna keep em, lol.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 2, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Looking good, now how long you gonna keep em, lol.



That one is a definite keeper.  I’m trying to get all of them. So for awhile


----------



## ballooney (Feb 3, 2018)

Now that your La Salle has been relegated to the back corner, I think you should push it out a little further to say...my basement.  Ha Ha.


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 3, 2018)

ballooney said:


> Now that your La Salle has been relegated to the back corner, I think you should push it out a little further to say...my basement.  Ha Ha.




Get in line!


----------



## ballooney (Feb 3, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Get in line!




I am...in the front of the line [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 3, 2018)

@ballooney and @Maskadeo you guys are cracking me up!


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey,,,,,,,It's Worst than The Flu!!!  It's an Epidemic, Buddy!!
Reminds Me When I Had 5 ELGINS  at Ones!!
I've Been Looking for a Racer for a While!!!
Good Luck,,,Get Well!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm glad it's biting you so it hopefully can't bite me! :eek:

sigh...

I'm not a big fan of racks but I've always really liked the style of the one on your red bike. These bikes look really swift and speedy designed to fly!

Great collection you are growing!

N


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 6, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> I'm glad it's biting you so it hopefully can't bite me! :eek:
> 
> sigh...
> 
> ...



Thanks nate. Yea I like the cheese grater style as well. They are pretty tough to find. 

The blue iver will have a killer set of wheels and tires by the end of the week.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 6, 2018)

Handyman said:


> Those are great looking Ivers ZE52414, from my point of view, you got bitten by the right bug!  Keep up the search, Pete in Fitchburg




I second that...


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 9, 2018)

New 28s for the blue iver. Tires are RD single tube. Whole new bike now.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 12, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 751097 View attachment 751098




Hey Buddy,,,,The Fiver Didn't Last Long!!!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 12, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Hey Buddy,,,,The Fiver Didn't Last Long!!!!!



Only reason I’ve listed 2 is because I’m in the process of upgrading.


----------

